# [Meetup] Gdansk (Gdynia), Poland 2007 Heineken Festival



## vonnagy (Apr 4, 2007)

If anyone is interested in a meetup in Gdansk (Gdynia) and also interested in checking out the Heineken Festival : let me know.

I'll be around the area from June 29 - July 2.


----------



## terri (Apr 4, 2007)

Oh, that sounds fun!

Buy me a round trip ticket, Mark - I'd love to hoist a beer with you! :cheers:


----------

